# Hitachi hammer drill going bad?



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be a bad trigger switch.......But most hammer drills that I've ever used have not been variable speed, are you sure yours was? If it was I'd take it back to the store........if it's used or past the return period I'm sure a trigger could be had for $20-$60


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

STL B. said:


> Could be a bad trigger switch.......But most hammer drills that I've ever used have not been variable speed, are you sure yours was? If it was I'd take it back to the store........if it's used or past the return period I'm sure a trigger could be had for $20-$60


 
yes, its a variable speed hammer drill

http://www.lowes.com/pd_194482-6770...=/pl__0__s?Ntt=hitachi+hammer+drill&facetInfo=

that's the specific one I have right now, not top end but alright for a DIY user..


----------



## PartialHandyMan (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a similar issue with an older model a few years back. The issue is with the "speed control dial" on the trigger. It was two years old and Hitachi fixed it same day at no cost for me.

You can look up replacement parts if it is out of warranty here:

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/hitachi/FDV16VB2


----------

